# Festplatte defekt? Betriebssystem defekt? Was tun?



## nex_m (20. April 2006)

Hey...

ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Eben hat sich mein Laptop einfach aufgehängt, sodass ich ihn neu starten musste. 
Dann kam aber das böse erwachen. Mein System lässt sich nicht mehr starten! Es kommt die Fehlermeldung "Operating System not found" (und wie ich finde rattert meine Festplatte merkwürdig, kann aber auch daher kommen das sie nach den Betriebssystem sucht *grübel*).
Es lässt sich gar nicht von CD booten, es kommt einfach nur noch diese Fehlermeldung.

Was kann ich tun? Hoffe jemand hat eine Idee oder eine Lösung!

MFG


----------



## Neok (20. April 2006)

Schon versucht von so einer Linux Live CD zu starten, z.B. Knoppix? Da kann du versuchen auf die Festplatte zuzugreifen über Knoppix, dann wird sich zeigen ob das geht oder nicht, wenn nicht wird deine Festplatte wohl defekt sein. Wenn es gehen sollte, kannst du die Festplatte formatieren über Knoppix.

Wüsste nicht wie man dein OS retten könnte, ich würde wichtige Daten speichern und dann formatieren.


----------



## nex_m (21. April 2006)

Ne leider bootet der überhaupt nicht mehr! Was ich mir mittlerweile überlegt habe vlt. ist der MBR beschädigt. Nur wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich den reparieren könnte?

Festplatte könnte schon den Geist aufgeben haben, wie kann ich das aber testen (Laptop)?


MFG


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2006)

Das hört sich zumindest nicht gut an. Eine Festplatte sollte nicht »rattern« weil sie nach dem »Betriebsystem sucht«. Im Normalfall wird durch den MBR die/eine bootbare Partition angesteuert. Allerhöchstens wird vom System versucht beim Bootvorgang andere Bootmöglichkeiten zu berücksichtigen (je nach Einstellung im Bios). Es versucht eine bootbare CD oder Diskette zu finden. In diesem Fall rattert höchstens kurz die Diskette.
Von daher wäre es schon fast sicher das die Festplatte kaputt ist, wenn sie beim Booten komische Geräusche von sich gibt die vorher nicht da waren 

Überprüfe mal Deine Einstellungen im Bios was den Bootvorgang betrifft.

Im Idealfall hast Du einen Fachhändler parat der die Festplatte testen kann (kostenlos).
Wenn es eine S.M.A.R.T. Festplatte ist kannst Du die interne Fehlerdiagnose sogar selbst auslesen. (dazu mußt du aber booten können)


----------



## nex_m (21. April 2006)

Die Booteinstellung sind in Ordnung.

Werd wohl die Festplatte mal ausbauen müssen.

Aber könnte es nicht sein das doch der MBR defekt ist. Ich habe normaler Weise Boot US installiert und damit meine beiden Partitionen versteckt. Vlt. ist da jetzt was nicht in Ordnung? 


MFG


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2006)

nex_m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber könnte es nicht sein das doch der MBR defekt ist. Ich habe normaler Weise Boot US installiert und damit meine beiden Partitionen versteckt. Vlt. ist da jetzt was nicht in Ordnung?


Das möchte ich nicht ausschließen, ist nur schwer zu sagen auf Distanz


----------

